# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vervangen van Mirenaspiraal

## monique66

hallo ik ben monique en dit is de eerste keer dat ik op een forum ben dus als er iets fout gaat is dit een goede smoes.
ik heb een vraag over het vervangen van een mirena spiraal.Mijn spiraal zit er nu bijna 5 jaar en ik ben heel blij ermee maar nu moet hij vervangen worden en ik ben benieuwd of dat in een keer gaat en of je er veel last van hebt of kan krijgen. is er iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft  :Confused:  

alvast bedankt.

----------


## bonbonnekke

Hoi, als je wat verder kijkt in de onderwerpenlijst, zul je zien dat er al een discussie is over het mirenaspiraaltje. Daarin ook veel mensen aan het woord over het verwijderen.

Veel succes!

----------


## leeuwin

:Embarrassment:  als je kijkt bij: "Wie heeft er ervaring met de mirena-spiraal" dan vind je MEGA VEEL over dit onderwerp. De vorige bezoekster die reageerde bedoelde denk ik dit onderwerp/topic.
Hoop dat hetje lukt, aangezien je hier voor het eerst bent! :Cool:  Hihi, is niet erg hoor, het is je vergeven :Big Grin:  
Liefs en sucses, Leeuwin

----------


## EllenNL

Hier (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=328&page=7) is het topic te vinden, maar volgens mij staat er weinig in over het verwijderen en opnieuw plaatsen, dus ik hoop dat je je antwoord vind, of dat iemand er antwoord op kan geven.

----------


## anoek

Volgens mij maakt dat niet uit, het verschil tussen plaatsen en herplaatsen.
Het is toch dezelfde handeling?
sommige dingen zijn gewoon niet fijn. Maar een pil is ook niet altijd fijn.

succes!

----------


## moniquekuster

Hoi Monique
3 weken geleden is mijn 1e spiraal vervangen, hij zat ook 5 jaar. En het is me al die jaren prima bevallen, dus op voor de 2e.
Het eruit halen van de oude is niet pijnlijk. Het plaatsen vond ik wel heel erg pijnlijk. Ik viel bijna flauw (dat heeft te maken met zenuwen die daar in de buurt lopen) Het is nu niet helemaal zeker of ie goed zit, dus over 3 weken moet ik nog even op controle. Tot die tijd even met condoom vrijen.
Het plaatsen van de 1e was minder pijnlijk omdat ik 4 maanden daarvoor bevallen was.
Ik heb 2 weken wat last gehad van wat menstruatie-achtige krampje in mijn onderbuik, maar nu voelt alles prima.
succes ermee.

----------

